# is there a problem with...



## rodgy-dodge (9 Jul 2011)

the status comments? everytime I add one the number of replies either duplicates the reply or reads there's more than there is!! and also keeps switching to my profile page!


----------



## Shaun (9 Jul 2011)

Are you using Internet Explorer 9?


----------



## rodgy-dodge (9 Jul 2011)

yeah I've just uploaded it thwe other day and don't like it one bit!!


----------



## rodgy-dodge (9 Jul 2011)

just tried the compatibility button that you suggested to lisa that seems to have worked for now but will I have to press this everytime I login?


----------



## Lisa21 (9 Jul 2011)

rodgy-dodge said:


> just tried the compatibility button that you suggested to lisa that seems to have worked for now but will I have to press this everytime I login?



I only did it the one time and it stays on now whenever I log into here so should be ok for you as well.


----------



## rodgy-dodge (10 Jul 2011)

Lisa21 said:


> I only did it the one time and it stays on now whenever I log into here so should be ok for you as well.



woo hoo its working for me too, not that impressed with IE9 though  how are you getting on with it? its taken me a few days to work out where my favourites had gone! and the tabs for a new window and missbehaving with other sites too...


----------



## Lisa21 (10 Jul 2011)

rodgy-dodge said:


> woo hoo its working for me too, not that impressed with IE9 though  how are you getting on with it? its taken me a few days to work out where my favourites had gone! and the tabs for a new window and missbehaving with other sites too...



I hate change  !!
Its ok I guess, and up to now this is the only site iv had any problems with although , like you, it took me ages to find where my favourites had moved to!!!


----------

